# any experience with Michelin Pro3 race tires?



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

Just curious..saw these on the market this year. Love the originals, just wondering how the Pro3's might match up...


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Haven't even seen them yet to purchase. Where are they for sale?


----------



## pkgdave9144 (Nov 21, 2006)

they've been all over ebay for a few months now....


----------



## Ronman (Feb 12, 2007)

I picked up a set from one of the guys in our club. They came as original equipment on his new Giant TCR. I haven't mounted them yet to give an evaluation. My understanding is they will be available early Spring.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

The rolling resistance tests look good. General availability of these stinks right now, so they are selling at a premium on Ebay.


----------



## cannondalekeith (Dec 26, 2006)

*Ebay*

I just got a set on ebay ($60 odd for two which wasnt bad IMO) and mounted them last week. Unfortunately, like others I haven't had a chance to get out on them yet (in Canada). I needed to replace my old pro2race's. I was very pleased with them so I thought, why not? I guess the real reviews will be coming out in the spring summer when the availability goes up and people start putting some miles on em.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*they seem to be trickling...*



cannondalekeith said:


> I just got a set on ebay ($60 odd for two which wasnt bad IMO) and mounted them last week. Unfortunately, like others I haven't had a chance to get out on them yet (in Canada). I needed to replace my old pro2race's. I was very pleased with them so I thought, why not? I guess the real reviews will be coming out in the spring summer when the availability goes up and people start putting some miles on em.


out into the market...I'll wait and ask this later spring. thanks.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

If the Pro2Race are good enough, why wouldn't the Pro3Race?

That's like saying they're going to downgrade one of their major bicycling tires used both by pros and amateurs and nobodies like me.


----------



## Lt. (Jun 2, 2005)

CleavesF said:


> If the Pro2Race are good enough, why wouldn't the Pro3Race?
> 
> That's like saying they're going to downgrade one of their major bicycling tires used both by pros and amateurs and nobodies like me.


Not all upgrades are improvements. New Coke fizzled almost immediately.


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Nov 14, 2007)

*Here is the deal*

Looking for a little info on the Pro3 Races? I have all the info you need. If I don't cover it here, feel free to pm me or to ask.

The major breakthrough with them is that we dropped 20 grams from the Pro2 Race, making them 200g, while increasing the grip up to 27%. Same price point, same rolling resistance, same mileage as the Pro2 Race. As of now, you can only get them on bikes that they come OE on, but the dark gray and "Michelin" blue will be available in March and 5 or so other colors to follow in summer.

I have ridden mine about 300 miles before the snow fell and I can say they are noticeably faster. Along with being faster, I felt much more confident with them than I did with my Pro2 Races and that is saying something.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

A few people have said they thought that the PR3's were running a bit "smaller" then the PR2's- your thoughts?


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Nov 14, 2007)

Coolhand said:


> A few people have said they thought that the PR3's were running a bit "smaller" then the PR2's- your thoughts?


I haven't seen that at all and I have probably seen 100+ tires mounted (I helped Mavic neutral support mount most of their support tires), but then again, I haven't put any calipers on any. When I get home tonight, I will grab my calipers and measure out mine to see what they are. If I can't get things posted today/tonight, I will try my best to do so over the weekend. I believe I have some Pro2's mounted at my house to, so I can take pictures of both if possible.


----------



## boblikesbikes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Michelin Man: Any info on a limited edition Pro 3 Race Service Course?


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Nov 14, 2007)

boblikesbikes said:


> Hey Michelin Man: Any info on a limited edition Pro 3 Race Service Course?


What do you mean Limited Edition?? Do you mean the ones that we produced last summer that we only made 30,000 of? If so, those were the precursor to the Pro3's so that would be the tire you would want to get at this time. Again, they will be available in March.

If those are not the ones you are talking about, let me know and hopefully I can answer it for you.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Any chance Michelin could make the tire in all black?


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Nov 14, 2007)

crumjack said:


> Any chance Michelin could make the tire in all black?


That is a question we hear all the time. The closest we will get is the dark gray tire. The reason Michelin does this is because they want people to see the difference in our co-extruded silica compounds. With the slight color change, you can see where one compound starts and one stops.


----------



## pkgdave9144 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Width*



Coolhand said:


> A few people have said they thought that the PR3's were running a bit "smaller" then the PR2's- your thoughts?




It may be an optical illusion thing with the various colors, or maybe its that folks are comparing the tires on different width rims.

I personally found the old Pro Race to seem larger than the Pro2race, and the Pro 3 Race to be similar to the Mich Carbons..which is to say that the 3's are narrower than the 2's. Maybe the carcass stretches less.

Either way, I dont notice it being any kind of problem or advantage.

One thing I noticed right off the bat with the 3's is the carcass is much more supple than any other Michelin Ive used before. Almost like a vittoria in terms of how it would hang on the wall. Michelins usually are very stiff right out of the box, almost staying in the trifold shape they came in the package in. The 3's are very nice and floppy out of the box. Makes me think its a whole new ball game. Come to think of it, the 3's feel more like the old Axial Pros coming out of the box.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Michelin Man said:


> That is a question we hear all the time. The closest we will get is the dark gray tire. The reason Michelin does this is because they want people to see the difference in our co-extruded silica compounds. With the slight color change, you can see where one compound starts and one stops.


How many requests have you had to make the silica compounds more visible? As many as for a real black tire? Don't mean to be rude but Michelin can be an odd company at times...


----------



## MCJ (Oct 8, 2002)

Got a pair on E Bay. Significantly smaller than my old Pro2's.....thats where the weight savings comes from I'm guessing. I haven't measured but they "look" like a 21 or 22. Only one ride so far, they felt good but one easy ride doesn't bring out a tires best/worst.


----------



## pkgdave9144 (Nov 21, 2006)

*you aint lyin'*



crumjack said:


> How many requests have you had to make the silica compounds more visible? As many as for a real black tire? Don't mean to be rude but Michelin can be an odd company at times...


You aint lyin' bro.... who the F%@! likes that stupid baby blue crap all the special michelins come in. The pro-grips....blue, pro-lites...blue.

Im NOT the only racer out there who WANTS to run pro-lights in races but just cannot swallow the stupid color. Im not being a pansy either, see, Ive got a black and yellow bike with a yellow and black team kit. Baby blue tires aint cutting it.

Leave the baby blue crap to the sponsored racers.


----------



## AM999 (Jan 22, 2007)

Some discussion and roller testing info here:

http://biketechreview.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1995


----------



## boblikesbikes (Sep 28, 2007)

Michelin Man said:


> What do you mean Limited Edition?? Do you mean the ones that we produced last summer that we only made 30,000 of? If so, those were the precursor to the Pro3's so that would be the tire you would want to get at this time. Again, they will be available in March.
> 
> If those are not the ones you are talking about, let me know and hopefully I can answer it for you.


Yes, I'm referring to the true Service Course tires in light blue and black, sold only in pairs. I'm wondering if there will be a Limited Edition Service Course Pro Race 3? Thanks for the info!


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Nov 14, 2007)

boblikesbikes said:


> Yes, I'm referring to the true Service Course tires in light blue and black, sold only in pairs. I'm wondering if there will be a Limited Edition Service Course Pro Race 3? Thanks for the info!


There will not be a Service Course edition of the Pro3 Race. Those tires were the precursor for the Pro3's to see how the market reacted and how the new compound worked. Now that we have it figured out, we made the Pro3s. I would just assume, but do not quote me on this, that if and when we would decide to make a Pro4 (and no, there are no plans for that yet), we would make an intermediary tire to see how the change in compounds works.


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Nov 14, 2007)

*The ETRTO's of our tires.*



Coolhand said:


> A few people have said they thought that the PR3's were running a bit "smaller" then the PR2's- your thoughts?


I wasn't able to get my calipers on any tires this weekend because I didn't have any Pro2's at my house. I did a little research on this and found that it has to be the rims that the tires are mounted on. The reason I mention this is because the way Michelin measures their tires is by using the ETRTO. On all of our Pro Race tires, the original Pro Race, the Pro2 Race, and now the Pro3 Race is all 23-622. If the tires all seem to be different sizes, I would try to mount them all on the same rim and I would expect them to be the same. Don't forget, a used Pro Race tire might have stretched a bit compared to a brand new, unmounted Pro3 Race tire.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Michelin Man said:


> There will not be a Service Course edition of the Pro3 Race. Those tires were the precursor for the Pro3's to see how the market reacted and how the new compound worked. Now that we have it figured out, we made the Pro3s. I would just assume, but do not quote me on this, that if and when we would decide to make a Pro4 (and no, there are no plans for that yet), we would make an intermediary tire to see how the change in compounds works.


What about tubulars? Why does Michelin NOT make tubulars?


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Nov 14, 2007)

DIRT BOY said:


> What about tubulars? Why does Michelin NOT make tubulars?


We do not make tubulars because, with our research, when Michelin tires are pressurized to the proper pressure for the riders weight, there is no significant performance benefit of tubulars over our clinchers. The key to Michelin tires is to make sure that they are pumped up to the proper pressure. I feel, that the biggest misconception in the bicycle industry is that when pumping up tires, you should go as high as possible. That is false. 

If a tire is over pressurized, the ride will feel harsh. This is because the tire isn't working as the "suspension" of the road bike. Instead of the tire absorbing the road shock, the tire is actually skipping over things. This is actually a decrease in speed. Instead of moving just horizontally, you are also moving vertically. This translates to a loss in power and speed and a harsher ride.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Michelin Man said:


> We do not make tubulars because, with our research, when Michelin tires are pressurized to the proper pressure for the riders weight, there is no significant performance benefit of tubulars over our clinchers.


Well tubulkars have many advantages over clinchers as well.
That's fine as I guess Michelin has no desire then. I like Michelin tires alot. My cars as well ONLY ride on Michelins.

So far I have not found a combo of clinchers or open clinchers that ride as well a nice tubulars. Using basiclly the same rims in a tubular and clincher and the tires tubulars/clinchers where a clincher rode better. Awfully close (using Mich and Verd latex tubes) but no dice. 

Yes, tires pressure is very important like you said.

But my main/nicer wheels will always be Tubular for now on. Using sealent in tubulars basically make them flat proof plus I don't have to worry about a flat clincher going flat too fast and I can ride flat tubular to a safe spot.

With carbon tubular aero rims really hitting the market big time, I am suprised Mich has not decided to make tubulars. Sure they are clincher version of the rims now, but on these types of wheels, tubulars are better.

Maybe someday....


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Michelin Man said:


> We do not make tubulars because, with our research, when Michelin tires are pressurized to the proper pressure for the riders weight, there is no significant performance benefit of tubulars over our clinchers. The key to Michelin tires is to make sure that they are pumped up to the proper pressure. I feel, that the biggest misconception in the bicycle industry is that when pumping up tires, you should go as high as possible. That is false.
> 
> If a tire is over pressurized, the ride will feel harsh. This is because the tire isn't working as the "suspension" of the road bike. Instead of the tire absorbing the road shock, the tire is actually skipping over things. This is actually a decrease in speed. Instead of moving just horizontally, you are also moving vertically. This translates to a loss in power and speed and a harsher ride.


What would you recommend for a 180lb rider (give or take a few pounds) riding on Pro Race Limited Editions from last year (team issues)? Would this be the same for Pro2 Race and Pro3 Race? Road conditions are pretty mild here with some nasty stuff. Would would your recommended range of pressure be for me for optimized performance and comfort not too much of a concern.

I like your tires and can't wait for the 3 to be regularly available. I bought a few sets of the Limited Editions last year and I thought they were better than 2 (though 2 are nice). Any differences between the Limiteds and the new 3?

-Eric


----------



## boblikesbikes (Sep 28, 2007)

ergott said:


> What would you recommend for a 180lb rider (give or take a few pounds) riding on Pro Race Limited Editions from last year (team issues)? Would this be the same for Pro2 Race and Pro3 Race? Road conditions are pretty mild here with some nasty stuff. Would would your recommended range of pressure be for me for optimized performance and comfort not too much of a concern.
> 
> I like your tires and can't wait for the 3 to be regularly available. I bought a few sets of the Limited Editions last year and I thought they were better than 2 (though 2 are nice). Any differences between the Limiteds and the new 3?
> 
> -Eric


Eric, see Michelin Man's response to my earlier question:

"There will not be a Service Course edition of the Pro3 Race. Those tires were the precursor for the Pro3's to see how the market reacted and how the new compound worked. Now that we have it figured out, we made the Pro3s. I would just assume, but do not quote me on this, that if and when we would decide to make a Pro4 (and no, there are no plans for that yet), we would make an intermediary tire to see how the change in compounds works."

Don't know about recommended tire pressures. I ran the limited editions @ 100/110 and I weigh 215. They felt pretty good to me. Great tires. Almost make tubs obsolete.


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Nov 14, 2007)

ergott said:


> What would you recommend for a 180lb rider (give or take a few pounds) riding on Pro Race Limited Editions from last year (team issues)? Would this be the same for Pro2 Race and Pro3 Race? Road conditions are pretty mild here with some nasty stuff. Would would your recommended range of pressure be for me for optimized performance and comfort not too much of a concern.
> 
> I like your tires and can't wait for the 3 to be regularly available. I bought a few sets of the Limited Editions last year and I thought they were better than 2 (though 2 are nice). Any differences between the Limiteds and the new 3?
> 
> -Eric


For a rider at 180 lbs, I would recommend the pressure of 116 psi, which would be the same for all of our 23c road tires, whether it is the Pro2 Race, the Limited Edition tires, or the new Pro3 Race tires. 

The Pro3 is a little bit "better" than the limited edition tires we released earlier last year. We have updated the tread compound which has made it a bit faster and up to 27% more grip.


----------



## yankeesuperfan (Sep 24, 2007)

I have pro race 2, haven't put very many miles on them yet but love them so far


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Nov 14, 2007)

boblikesbikes said:


> Don't know about recommended tire pressures. I ran the limited editions @ 100/110 and I weigh 215. They felt pretty good to me. Great tires. Almost make tubs obsolete.


I would try bumping them up a little bit to the 116 range. I weight about the same and that is the pressure I use. I think the 100/110 rang would certainly work, but might be a little on the soft side. The time you might notice it is when you are coming around a sharp turn. You might feel the tire be a little "squishy" in that case, especially at the 100 range.

Try bumping it up to 116 for your next ride just to see if you feel a difference. 6 psi might not seem like a lot, but for your weight, might make a world of difference.


----------



## DSE (Aug 27, 2007)

Michelin Man said:


> Try bumping it up to 116 for your next ride just to see if you feel a difference. 6 psi might not seem like a lot, but for your weight, might make a world of difference.


 Just curious. Do you have a chart or formula you use to recommend tire inflation pressure by ride weight?


----------



## mh3 (Mar 8, 2006)

DSE said:


> Just curious. Do you have a chart or formula you use to recommend tire inflation pressure by ride weight?


 Here. It was also printed on the package of the last set of Michellin tyres I bought.


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Nov 14, 2007)

mh3 said:


> Here. It was also printed on the package of the last set of Michellin tyres I bought.


I have a better one. I am currently working on getting it posted on our site and getting the URL for it. Hopefully should have it by later today.


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Nov 14, 2007)

Michelin Man said:


> I have a better one. I am currently working on getting it posted on our site and getting the URL for it. Hopefully should have it by later today.


Sorry it doesn't pop up in the images here, but the link should work.


----------



## mh3 (Mar 8, 2006)

Michelin Man said:


> Sorry it doesn't pop up in the images here, but the link should work.


Much nicer. Thanks!


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow, Thanks for all of the data MichelinMan! I've only put 1200 miles on my Pro2 Race's (took them off for snowy winter time) and can't wait until I'll need a pair of these!

P.S. Love the Sky Grey and Black versions


----------



## D.K. (Sep 19, 2005)

pkgdave9144 said:


> You aint lyin' bro.... who the F%@! likes that stupid baby blue crap all the special michelins come in. The pro-grips....blue, pro-lites...blue.
> 
> Im NOT the only racer out there who WANTS to run pro-lights in races but just cannot swallow the stupid color. Im not being a pansy either, see, Ive got a black and yellow bike with a yellow and black team kit. Baby blue tires aint cutting it.
> 
> Leave the baby blue crap to the sponsored racers.



Aint that the truth!!! Who in the sam hell is going to run that [email protected] blue except sponsored riders, except maybe the French and SF racers. It's too bad, because I really wanted to race on the PRO2 light. What French genius decided that the ONLY color the Pro2 light would be available in would be [email protected] blue.


----------



## jasons (Mar 4, 2008)

Michelin Man. Thanks for the pressure chart, much appreciated. 

Out of curiosity, what was the weight of the bike was used to determine these pressures? An old steel frame laden with a couple of heavy water bottles, etc, would weight significantly more than an unladen ultralight carbon frame. This is all added weight onto the tires, so should correction be applied to the recommend pressure depending on bike mass?


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

jasons said:


> Michelin Man. Thanks for the pressure chart, much appreciated.


This pressure chart is for front and back?

Doesn't it make sence to have less in front and more in back since weight distribution is surely more in back?


----------



## FrankDL (Oct 8, 2003)

Michelin Man said:


> Sorry it doesn't pop up in the images here, but the link should work.


Thanks for the chart Michelin Man. Much appreciated.:thumbsup:


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Nov 14, 2007)

jasons said:


> Out of curiosity, what was the weight of the bike was used to determine these pressures? An old steel frame laden with a couple of heavy water bottles, etc, would weight significantly more than an unladen ultralight carbon frame. This is all added weight onto the tires, so should correction be applied to the recommend pressure depending on bike mass?


Sorry for the delay, I needed to get all the facts straight. For those who want to know and like technical data, here we go:

If you really want to be accurate use these formulas. Definitions below! 

(A + B) / C = D 

((D * E) / F)*G = H 

Where 

A = Riders weight in KG or lbs / 2.2 

B = Bikes weight in KG or lbs / 2.2 

C = Utilize 7.2 Factor for calculating affect of total weight (1/2 Bar in PSI) 

D = Factored weight for air pressure determination 

E = 116 psi or maximum air pressure 

F = 87 psi or minimum air pressure 

G = Tire section width in mm. 

H = Fictitious number that doesn't mean anything. Refer back to original chart and don't get wrapped up in bike weight. The idea is to give a starting pressure. Most people's pump gauge is not accurate enough to make a difference between a 26 lb bike or a 21 lb bike. 

Also, are those two full water bottles on the bike or one, large regular bottle, two spare tubes or one, computer with a heart monitor and is the rider wearing the heart rate belt? Hopefully you get the picture! 

I honestly don't know exactly how Michelin France came up with these pressures. I have seen some of our rolling machines to test tires wear, life, pressure, etc, and honestly, it was WAY to complicated for me to understand the data it was spitting out. Again, these are starting numbers and pump the tires up and "RIDE"! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Nov 14, 2007)

MerlinAma said:


> This pressure chart is for front and back?
> 
> Doesn't it make sence to have less in front and more in back since weight distribution is surely more in back?


I generally take a recommendation and if it was 110 I would say 108 in the front and 112 in the rear. I think that a 3 to 5 psi difference is fine. I think bike weight distribution is generally 55% rear and 45% front, except out of the seat where more shifts to the front


----------



## billallbritten (Nov 22, 2005)

First look at a pair of Pro 3 Races on my Bianchi Veloce: 

Easy of Mounting - okay. I use a lever for the last few inches of bead opposite the stem. Seemed a bit easier for a new tire than others I've used. Much easier than a set of Krylions. No problem getting the tire off, either. I use a Pedros lever for removal, a Park TL-1 for installation of the last few inches of bead. Tire seems (may be subjective) to be somewhat lower profile than the TriComp

Ride Quality. My weight: 165lbs Tires pumped to: 110 psi rear, 100 front. Great. No hopping, no high frequency vibration, cornered fine (I don't race but do corner fast enough to need to raise inside pedal to prevent drag although I do use SPD's - Shimano 540's - which have less ground clearance than road pedals. Very stable in flats during 30+ mph sprints (I have to admit there was a bit of a breeze at my back  ) and downhill at 35+ coasting/light pedaling.

Great tire, time will tell on tread wear but no sign of nicks or cuts even though some wood, dried mud, and gravel debris is still in the road from flooding. The light gray center tread section should make spotting debris early on easy. I wipe tires down after any significant riding.

YMMV but they seem to be keepers. I switched from Tricomps; my LBS carries Michelin and I had to order Tricomps. I'd prefer doing business with him if possible.


----------



## mody (Apr 4, 2008)

I ordered a pair of michelin pro3 in l.a.cali.from my niece and is coming manila 2nd week.june.I previously used pro2.700x20,which is popular here.these will be my first time to use 700x23.quite bulky but lighter.Im glad that most reviews are great in overall performance,and is looking forward in checking its virtues vs pro2, in my newly purchased r sys.in a colnago ct2 with duraace groupset.
fraternally,mody


----------



## uncle (Dec 27, 2007)

*Tiwanese?*

I heard Michelins are no longer made in France as of recently and are now made in Tiwan. 

Is this true ?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

When will the Pro Race 3 come out in colors other than the gray/black?

And what is the difference between Pro Race 3 and Pro Race 3 Grip? The description for the two tires in the Michelin website are exactly the same.


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

FYI, the link given to us above for the tire pressures is no longer working, is there a new one?


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Nov 14, 2007)

uncle said:


> I heard Michelins are no longer made in France as of recently and are now made in Tiwan.
> 
> Is this true ?


You are correct in saying that they are no longer made in France. Currently we have more than 80 different factories set up around the world that manufacturers our tires. 

As far as our tires being made in Taiwan, actually, they are made in Thailand. When we made the switch, we simple did not hire out a different company to make our tires like other manufacturers do. We took all of our machines and processes and moved them to Thailand. So you will not see a Michelin tire and another brand come out of the same factory. The factory that they are currently made in is only Michelin so we are able to keep trade secrets secret.


----------



## mcteague (Feb 7, 2005)

DRLski said:


> FYI, the link given to us above for the tire pressures is no longer working, is there a new one?


http://www.michelinbicycle.com/michelinbicycle/index.cfm?event=airpressure.view

Tim McTeague


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Nov 14, 2007)

mcteague said:


> http://www.michelinbicycle.com/michelinbicycle/index.cfm?event=airpressure.view
> 
> Tim McTeague


Thanks for getting to that.


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Nov 14, 2007)

kdub said:


> When will the Pro Race 3 come out in colors other than the gray/black?
> 
> And what is the difference between Pro Race 3 and Pro Race 3 Grip? The description for the two tires in the Michelin website are exactly the same.


The standard colors (red, light blue, dark blue, and yellow) are scheduled to hit floors at the beginning of June. The new colors (signal orange and neon flash) are scheduled to be released later in the summer.

For the differences, we made the MICHELIN Pro3 Grip have more grip than the MICHELIN Pro3 Race. We did this by reworking the compounds a bit and laying them out in different areas of the tire. Also, we made it in an all black tire.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

is the Pro3 Grip , grippier in wet conditions than the Pro3 Race, or it's grippier in both dry and wet? Is it the same weight as the Race?


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Nov 14, 2007)

kdub said:


> is the Pro3 Grip , grippier in wet conditions than the Pro3 Race, or it's grippier in both dry and wet? Is it the same weight as the Race?


Grippier everywhere and it weighs 15 grams more.


----------



## mcteague (Feb 7, 2005)

Michelin Man said:


> Thanks for getting to that.


My pleasure. Just attach a pair of P3R tires to an e-mail and send them my way! Actually, I'm a long time Michelin bike tire user. I'm currently running P2R 700x25s and will pick up the new ones in that size when they come out. I understand the new 25s are tiny bit smaller so that should help as mine a just a bit too big. A true 25 would be nice.

Tim McTeague


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Michelin Man said:


> Grippier everywhere and it weighs 15 grams more.


Does this mean the Pro3 Grip has higher rolling resistance than the Pro3 Race?

If they are both the same in rolling resistance, I am definitely interested in getting the GRIPs! Will the Grip be coming out in June too?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Nevermind, I just found the release dates:

700x23C (23-622) Pro3 RACE 200g Dark Grey Now
700x23C (23-622) Pro3 RACE 200g Digital Blue June 2008
700x23C (23-622) Pro3 RACE 200g Dark Blue June 2008
700x23C (23-622) Pro3 RACE 200g Red June 2008
700x23C (23-622) Pro3 RACE 200g Yellow June 2008
700x23C (23-622) Pro3 RACE 200g Black September 2008
700x23C (23-622) Pro3 RACE 200g Yellow Flash September 2008
700x23C (23-622) Pro3 RACE 200g Orange Signal September 2008
700x23C (23-622) Pro3 RACE 200g Ivory September 2008
700x23C (23-622) Pro3 RACE 200g Cement / Orange Signal September 2008
700x23C (23-622) Pro3 RACE 200g Tobacco / Digital Blue September 2008
700x25C (25-622) Pro3 RACE 245g Dark Grey September 2008
650x23C (23-571) Pro3 RACE 200g Dark Grey September 2008
700x23C (23-622) Pro3 LIGHT 180g Digital Blue September 2008
700x23C (23-622) Pro3 GRIP 215g Dark Grey September 2008


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Nov 14, 2007)

kdub said:


> Does this mean the Pro3 Grip has higher rolling resistance than the Pro3 Race?
> 
> If they are both the same in rolling resistance, I am definitely interested in getting the GRIPs! Will the Grip be coming out in June too?


The grip will have a slightly higher rolling resistance, but not much. The same difference that the Pro2 Race and Pro2 Grip had. 

For their release date, we are currently looking at late summer for the Pro3 Grip.


----------



## mistaboorad (May 28, 2008)

*love them*

i love these tires for crit racing....they have crazy good grip, ive been racing on them since march and still haven't pushed them to the limits


----------



## darelldd (Oct 17, 2006)

Michelin Bicycle Tech said:


> There will not be a Service Course edition of the Pro3 Race.


Obviously things have changed in a year. My tires say "Pro3 Race Service Course" on the sidewall.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

going to use PR3 signal orange as my next pr.


----------



## Specialized6000 (Aug 22, 2009)

are these going to be any good for everyday training if im only 135lbs, how decent really is the puncture protection as many times on here it just seems to be peoples bad luck, do these pick up more or less little bits of glass etc than conti 4000's


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

To me these feel as good as my tubies. In fact sometimes I actually prefer them. They are great tires although I still like the Pro 2s better.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

I will say this about the Pro3's - I LOVE THEM!!!!!!
I bought a pair back in April and rode them the entire summer (September) for a total of 1600+ miles. The tires were the lightest and and grippist tire I have ever used. During that entire 1600+ mile stretch, I did not get one-single flat while riding those tires. I have since replaced them with a more distance/training tire with almost the same grip. (4000S) 
The Pro3 that I had on my back wheel was so well loved (and built) that along the entire center of the tire - you can clearly see the threads below - AND STILL HAS NEVER FLATTED! At this point I realized it was dangerous to keep riding on it.
My Front Wheel is in such good shape that I can still see the center line down the very center of the bead. 
Next year in the Spring - I plan on buying another Pro3 to replace my rear, since my front is in such great shape. For those who are considering buying a pair of Pro3 tires - DO IT

Oh and FYI

If anyone on here has a Specialized S-works in Flo Red - The MICH Pro3 Red matches perfectly! I should know - I've done it!


----------



## durkind (May 24, 2004)

*Has anyone compared....*

....them to Vittoria Open Corsa 320 tpi tire? I have ridden the Open Corsa and like them, a little weak in the puncture resistance. Something is telling me to try the Pro Race3, but I also think should just stick with the Vittorias.


----------



## EMB145 Driver (Aug 17, 2006)

durkind said:


> ....them to Vittoria Open Corsa 320 tpi tire? I have ridden the Open Corsa and like them, a little weak in the puncture resistance. Something is telling me to try the Pro Race3, but I also think should just stick with the Vittorias.



I've ridden both and I've had similar experience with puncture issues on both. Having said that, I'll stay on the Open Corsa 320. I like the Open Corsa better, in all conditions, than the Pro 3s.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

Pro3 fans, I have 4 new ones I would like to off, PM me if interested.


----------

